# Searching for instruction in southern il



## sprinke (Jul 9, 2015)

Have you tried here: https://webpoint.usarchery.org/wp/Contacts/ListCourseInstructors.frm?


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

I did but I have no idea what to look for in a coach or any recommendations.


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

What part of southern Illinois you in booner? I grew up on a farm outside Ellis Grove along route 3.


----------



## Dawsonville (Sep 22, 2010)

I used to have it bad years back. You'll have to work thru it as it's all mental. Getting very close to a target and closing your eyes shooting while concentrating mentally will help. This will take many thousands of shots but over time will work. It helped me to shoot a gun and make myself really concentrate on the sights and squeezing the trigger to.

Good luck!


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

http://wunderlearchery.com/archery-lessons.html

He is in Illinois. One of the best.


----------



## ILMathewsPro (Dec 29, 2003)

Give Springfield Archery a call. Central Illinois best Pro Shop and they have great USA Archery Certified Instructors. 

217-546-9370


----------

